# what are some good low pitch short reed canada calls?



## Willy (Oct 22, 2004)

I am looking for a low pitched SR canada goose call. I asked a question earlier if any call can be tuned to be lower pitched but the advice seemed to say to just get a call that was already low pitched.

So fellow goose hunters, what is a good call out there that is low pitched and goosey for the earlier part of the season that is under $80.00?

Thanks.

Willy


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Grounds super mag poly carb


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

GK original
GK giant slayer


----------



## The Dogger (Oct 17, 2003)

Don't be afraid to tune your call, If you had to buy a new call for every pitch you wanted, I'm sure many of use would spend some serious $ on an assortment of calls. Tuning a call may seem hard, confusing and you might not want to risk totally messing up a call, but it really is simple and is actually fun to do. I have been able to tune my goose call from the lowest growl up to even a snow goose call. Im no call making and tuning master by any means, I just simply played with it till i got it right.

I know this wasn't the answer to your question and maybe I should have posted this under your other lead, but it is easy to do. Please PM me if you want any advice or help.

If you do want a low sounding call, call up the guy who makes your desired call and ask them if they would tune one for you the way you want it and then mail it to you. Most guys will do this and many will even let you hear how it sounds over the phone.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

I really like Fred Zink's paralyzer.


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

Grounds SuperMag, but in one of the woods. Its a bit lower/softer call than the acrylic.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

GK giant slayer or GK original


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I second the Time Grounds Poly Carb.. For the money its a very good call.. Check out the wood winglock that Chris sells on the site.. I had a chance to blow that call and was pretty impressed, low and goosey and the price is definately right..


----------

